# Cork handles



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Is there a way to recondition and fill the pits in cork handles/grips? Is replacement the only option and if so where do you get the different size cork grips?


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, where do you get cork dust?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

when you shape your cork a decent amount of dust will come off 

just use that


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheap solution :rasp/file and old wine cork .sandpaper not too good as you get sand in your dust.Collect dust and mix with 2 part clear epoxy slow cure or threadmaster or whatever gluing medium you want.I use threadmaster lite, just because i like it. Small part glue, lots of cork, make a sticky doughball out of the dust.I have seen folks run the dust through a sieve first to make sure they get only the finest pieces but thats your call. Then lightly sand with 200 grit the areas on the grip you want to fix(this dust is not too good as it has lots of stuff from your hands and may react with the glue or just look nasty)and rub the glue mix into your holes in grip. Let it stand proud as you are going to sand it. Use a stick or rubber gloves and your hands to fill the holes. When 100% dry sand until smooth with fine grit(600 or finer). A coat of U40 corkseal wont hurt either to keep it together longer.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Great info, thanks a bunch.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *www.fishing (5/10/2009)*I dont know i would hate to be called a know it all.




God forbid someone call you that before you have a chance to prove it.


----------

